# Pet Cetera



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww i was there today. 4 cute tiels there. None stole my heart tho. There was some pearl pieds and 2 lutinos. I've having troubles finding birds that steal my heart. I've seen chilly ( CAG) and he has stole it and i can't get it back lol. Not even the yft1 blues steal it. Or the pied grays budgies. 

These tiels were so cute tho. I never saw these mutations here ever besides the one my breeder has. one pearl pied was also a really light color compared to the other. I never really got to look at them because my little sister was running all over the store but boy wern't they cute. 

So for a total of tiels i saw today was 4 at petcetera , 3 at 1 pet store and 2 at another pet store. 9 tiels and none gave me the take me home look.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I didn't even know Petcetera sold tiels, we have one here in Hamilton and all they sell is budgies and finches and like hamsters and rabbits.


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

Pet Cetera = Bad News

Except i do have to admit a few birds there have stolen my heart a couple times. Though i managed to hold back. In fact i was there today as well. I saw two gorgeous fischer's lovebirds. They were adorable. I think they were just boarding them there or something though because they had no price tag or anything and they were away from everything and in a cage that actually seemed reasonable for two birds.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Meghanxx4 said:


> Pet Cetera = Bad News
> 
> Except i do have to admit a few birds there have stolen my heart a couple times. Though i managed to hold back. In fact i was there today as well. I saw two gorgeous fischer's lovebirds. They were adorable. I think they were just boarding them there or something though because they had no price tag or anything and they were away from everything and in a cage that actually seemed reasonable for two birds.


Just curious why you say its Bad news 
The one we have here seems ok although I have never bought any of my pets there the birds are housed in big areas behind glass that they can fly free in there not in cages and they have natural branches and stuff in with them


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well theses also had no price. I've also never bought a animal from there. Just supplies when it goes on sale


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

I have purchased 3 animals from there. Only one was a bird, a budgie to be exact. It lasted 6 months. The two animals i bought there, were hamsters. They also lived under a year. There things are overpriced, there pets are are in poor condition. I have been to 3 pet ceteras in my area. All basically kept in the same condition. They keep their birds in fish tank cages, with guinea/rabbit pig food and water bowls which they could probably drown in and fail to keep the 'tanks' in livable conditions. They keep their rabbits and rodents in small enclosures and I dare not look at the fish. My sister use to be an employee there as well. So i know a lot of the 'behind the scenes'. They treat their fish very poorly. The 'Betta's' arrive in _ziploc_ compartments. They refuse to even TRY to catch a bird once it's flown away IN the building. Their high ceilings cause it so no one can even reach the bird that flies up to the top, therefor leaving the bird starving to death and eventually rotting. Yet they STILL sell animals. They make their employees do sick jobs such as cleaning the ceiling and getting all the 'rotten birds' down. They KNOW this is a problem. Yet they still continue to construct more pet ceteras with high ceilings. The least they could do is clip the birds wings. But no, refuse to even do that to prevent it flying away. That's not even the worst of it.

Yes there stuff is about 3 times more expensive than it should be. However yes i admit they have some good deals once in while.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Also as for bad new i say not. Its one of the best pet stores as of right now were i am to. I could say something bad about every pet store here besides that one although i will say i don't know what happens behide closed doors. All birds have roomy cages. I've never seem them over crowd them. All has clean cages.



> I have purchased 3 animals from there. Only one was a bird, a budgie to be exact. It lasted 6 months. The two animals i bought there, were hamsters. They also lived under a year. There things are overpriced, there pets are are in poor condition. I have been to 3 pet ceteras in my area. All basically kept in the same condition. They keep their birds in fish tank cages, with guinea/rabbit pig food and water bowls which they could probably drown in and fail to keep the 'tanks' in livable conditions. They keep their rabbits and rodents in small enclosures and I dare not look at the fish. My sister use to be an employee there as well. So i know a lot of the 'behind the scenes'. They treat their fish very poorly. The 'Betta's' arrive in ziploc compartments. They refuse to even TRY to catch a bird once it's flown away IN the building. Their high ceilings cause it so no one can even reach the bird that flies up to the top, therefor leaving the bird starving to death and eventually rotting. Yet they STILL sell animals. They make their employees do sick jobs such as cleaning the ceiling and getting all the 'rotten birds' down. They KNOW this is a problem. Yet they still continue to construct more pet ceteras with high ceilings. The least they could do is clip the birds wings. But no, refuse to even do that to prevent it flying away. That's not even the worst of it.


 I'm sorry about your petcetera. After reading this i will not buy a animal from there but i will buy supplies only because i need to keep my animals alive and they carry actually cages here that are fit to call a birds home. I don't find the prices to bad if you buy it when its on sale. That the only time i would actually ever buy something there unless it was rwlly needed.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

I hate Pet Cetera's too 

I have have 4 fish tanks from them break (the same one over and over again. Like i got a 29g kit. It cracked, so we got a new one... for free. IT cracked, then got a new one, it cracked, e.t.c.) Their pets are overpriced as well as their prices, and they staff know nothing! The birds are all really wild, and the rodents are all kept in aquariums on pine bedding  So sad!

Anyways, are you allowed to get a 3rd tiel you guys? 

Kirby


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I think, like any chain pet store, the conditions vary from store to store.  There is a chain of store here in Australia and some of the shops are vile and i can't believe they're actually legally allowed to sell animals (what the heck is a "party poodle") and others are really nice and clean. It's not fair or reasonable to say that petshop A is terrible, because it's probable that that's not true of ALL their stores.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Glad I’m not into fish lol. I just buy what on sale. Millet, cookies bedding. Other wise we don't go there. Am I allowed to get and 3th tiel. NO. Parents will never allowed it and I’m starting to fell guilty for getting what I did. Every time moms bf comes home I have something new and he hates animals. Would I like another you bet. I'm just going to try my best to wait it out and if can't take it then I’ll move out. I personally don't like my moms bf and My mother has always asked my why and I said I didn't know I just don't like him. I'm just finding out why and I no longer blame myself. He is not going to change so I’m not going to bother to like him. Well not to go into details about my life but no I can't get another tiel.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Well seeing as I am the adult over here in my house, yes I could get a 3rd tiel but I am not going to right now, I would just like to enjoy the two I have  or knowing me I will never stop getting them and have a whole house full...hehe

I don't know the behind the scenes at Petcetera but I know what I see from the outside and there birds are not in tanks here they are in large glass enclosures with room to fly, I agree though that they can be pricey but they do have some awesome sales and I have never had anything break I have bought both my cockatiel cages at great prices better then any petstore around here.

I agree with Bea I think it varies from store to store and not so much the chain of stores, prices do not determine the store, we have a chain of small stores here with one by my house there prices are cheap but they keep there birds in little tiny cages with about 6 to a cage its absolutely awful although the last time I went there to check there were not as many birds together.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well i'm just judging from what i see at mine. From all other pet store i've saw this is a great store. Let put it like this 1 store had a dead rabbit, another dead piggie babies (geaunie pig), most stores from what i've seen sick budgies, some with scaly face mites to the point i'm sure the birds have died. Two stores (same name of store) even breeding lovies and one had a baby dove.

Pet-cetera housed there small animals (hamsters) in built in tanks with not to many per cage. Rabbit housed quit nicely and the birds are not to crammy. The staff may not know much but at lease they keep the place extreamly clean. As for birds getting out i've never seen it happen there but i don't go there much. I've seen it happen at other stores and they told me it was a different bird when i knew it was not. Some stuff is costly and there are not all that many toys i would buy but i only go there for the sales.

Maybe this store seems different from the rest because it is fairly new to here. I would hope they stay good.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> i only go there for the sales.


me too.....


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> none gave me the take me home look.


I'm in search for that look toO!


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

lol yes i know the birds are kept in glass/faux rock aviaries... but i was talking about the rodents  Giunea pigs should NOT be kept in glass aquariums, with hardly any air flow, not to mention on pine shavings  same with the rats, rabbits, mice, gerbils, hedhogs, and i've even seen ferrets in tanks with pine shavings  It breaks my heart to see them like that! 

Kirby


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well they are not to big on a sale of animals here. They do keep them in tank things and probably use pine. I don't really know. Most time i go there, there are no tiels or budgies. Would i buy a animal form there. Probably not if the other stores are bad. They will just replace it. Will i buy supplies when its on sale. Yes if its not onsale else were.

All i know if from what i can see and its one of the best stores around here. I've yet to see a animal sick or dead.

What i like most is the koi pond and this nice tank they have for show. Its 4 tanks with live plants. The tanks are set up so the water from one falls into the next one, then the next tank is set down lower so the water from the second was into the third and the water from the 3 goe into the forth. Its like a water fall that goes into each tank before it falls again. Its Beautiful really. I wish i could get a pic because i can't discribe it well.


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

If Pet Cetera is the best store you got, i feel sorry for you. In one of the 3 pet cetera I've been too they keep the birds in large dark cave enclosures basically. Yes, i guess the caves are better than tanks but still. The Pet Cetera here is a bit dirty at times. By the rodents there's shavings surrounding the tanks. Which beats me how it even got there, since the animals are behind glass! The staff are clueless too. i say Pet Cetera is bad news because the 3 i have been to so far are all kept in the same conditions pretty much. I especially hate how they use huge guinea pig/rabbit bowls for birds seed and water holders. I mean the bowls are huge a dog could use those. I'm surprised i haven't seen any of the birds drown in the water.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

All bird cages have working lights built into them. They use normal feeding cups like what i use. They also use decent size cups for there rodents. I'm not going to fight over a store But it pretty much is the best i've seen around here beside one that is about 5 hours away. I've seen dead animals in most other stores or sick birds but not in this one.\



> I think, like any chain pet store, the conditions vary from store to store. There is a chain of store here in Australia and some of the shops are vile and i can't believe they're actually legally allowed to sell animals (what the heck is a "party poodle") and others are really nice and clean. It's not fair or reasonable to say that petshop A is terrible, because it's probable that that's not true of ALL their stores.


 Like bea said not all chain linked pet store are horrible. I can only go by what i see. And from what i see the store is pretty good.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Please don't name specific stores. This topic was started because birdieness saw some cockatiels at Petcetera, not to start a debate about whether or not the store is good.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Meghanxx4 said:


> If Pet Cetera is the best store you got, i feel sorry for you. In one of the 3 pet cetera I've been too they keep the birds in large dark cave enclosures basically. Yes, i guess the caves are better than tanks but still. The Pet Cetera here is a bit dirty at times. By the rodents there's shavings surrounding the tanks. Which beats me how it even got there, since the animals are behind glass! The staff are clueless too. i say Pet Cetera is bad news because the 3 i have been to so far are all kept in the same conditions pretty much. I especially hate how they use huge guinea pig/rabbit bowls for birds seed and water holders. I mean the bowls are huge a dog could use those. I'm surprised i haven't seen any of the birds drown in the water.


I haven't seen any of that here


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Please don't name specific stores. This topic was started because birdieness saw some cockatiels at Petcetera, not to start a debate about whether or not the store is good.


I agree it was started about Cockatiels and I wish the pet stores around here sold them there are not many around me that do  I am glad I found a breeder I guess Cockatiels are not as popular around here.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

They are commen here a bit just not in the colors they had at pet cetera. I was amased. to bad there was no price tag lol.

Maybe i can go back out this week and get a pic. They were beautiful. I don't know if they were banded because they looked like they were just put in there cage. all climbing over each other on the floor of the cage with there big baby eyes.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> They are commen here a bit just not in the colors they had at pet cetera. I was amased. to bad there was no price tag lol.


maybe there was no price tag because they were expensive...hehe


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

> maybe there was no price tag because they were expensive...hehe


 I bet they are. I've never seen anything like them around here.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> I bet they are. I've never seen anything like them around here.


are you thinking of getting another one?


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

No. I would never be allowed. Once i move out i will be getting what i can afford to take care of. And give loving to but i want to have time for all my birds so i will never get to many. Plus i love spending money on them and the more birds i have the more i will want to spend on them.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> i love spending money on them and the more birds i have the more i will want to spend on them.


I know how that is....lol


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

The fanciest tiel i've seen in a petstore was a lutino. Which isn't that 'fancy' at all. lol I've only seen normals.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I have seen all kinds of tiels here is where I visited  http://www.exoticwings.com/birds/parrots/handfed/species/Australian/Cockatiel/index.htm


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I have seen all kinds of tiels here is where I visited  http://www.exoticwings.com/birds/parrots/handfed/species/Australian/Cockatiel/index.htm


Is this where you got Spike from?


----------

